# [Russian NR] Roman Strakhov 5x5x5 blindfolded 6:15.11



## Roman (Jun 30, 2014)

I was expecting another...


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 30, 2014)

Good job on 2nd in the world. The WR gap keeps getting smaller.


----------



## parsa (Jun 30, 2014)

Wow!amazing!
Next time you will break the WR for sure.:tu


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 30, 2014)

amazing!


----------



## RayLam (Jun 30, 2014)

good jod,you deserved itdid you review after the first memorizing?


----------

